# Tire wearing out



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

My two front tires are wearing from the inside of the tire. Is that because my shocks are bad or do i need to get them re-aligned??


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Sounds like you have some negative camber. Take it to an alignment shop. They can chec it out for you and tell you if need new shocks or possibly other parts such as tie rod ends, control arm bushings...etc.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Bad struts will make one's tires choppy. Edge wear is due to improper alignment. As mentioned, make sure they check out the steering and suspension prior to alignment. Most good alignment techs will do this anyway as well as inflate the tires to spec.


----------

